# Mouse Hunched Over?



## Rubyrocks (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi everyone. Though I am grateful to have discovered a mouse keeping forum, I have to admit the circumstances aren't very good. My mouse, Tutu, is sick, and I'm afraid for her life.

In short: I bought Tutu from Petco a week ago, and she's becoming increasingly unhealthy. Lethargic, squinted eyes, ruffled coat, hunched back. She's moving around, but not as much as she used to. She hasn't used her wheel in days. What can I do to help her??

If that's not enough information, here's the long version: about a week ago, I purchased two mice from Petco: Tutu, and another named Tawny. Tawny was sickly, suffering from the same symptoms described above. I hoped dearly that I would be able to save her. I cried when, the next morning, I realized Tawny had already died.

Of course, I couldn't leave Tutu alone, so I returned to the store the very next day and purchased another mouse: Moomoo. Moomoo, like Tutu, seemed healthy when I bought her. Slowly, though, she fell prey to the same strange sickness that claimed Tawny. I saw it coming this time, but, try as I might, I couldn't find any sort of answer on what to do. Just yesterday, sweet little Moomoo also died.

Please, please, please help me. Help Tutu. She's developing symptoms of the same illness that took my two other mice, and I really don't want to loose her. If you could please consider offering some advice on how I could heal Tutu, I would deeply, deeply appreciate it!!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Probably way too late now, but this has happened with almost every animal I've purchased from Petco/Petsmart. Just about all the mice and all the hamsters I've gotten have died or became very ill prematurely. I'm really sorry for your losses, it's very much a shame. The facilities they order their animals from are disgusting, abhorrent, and abusive, not bred for health, only for their price tag. Have to get an unrelated mouse from there every so often unfortunately for new blood.   I hope if you do continue to own mice that you have better luck next time and that your mice rest in peace! <3


----------

